# Points about to expire



## FunnyFarm (Mar 25, 2020)

Any advice for 12k points that will expire by the weekend?
Reservations on-line look like a lock out period is in effect.
Are they (WM) putting any relief policies in place?


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 25, 2020)

What is the expiration date of the credits?  Credits expire two years (plus 1 month) after they are issued, but you can "park" expiring credits into a reservation and extend their useful life by 12 months. It can be a little tricky and you have to be watchful whenever you cancel a reservation, but it is an alternative if they are about to expire vs have already expired.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 25, 2020)

Reservation lock out is near term reservations.  You can make farther out reservations.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 25, 2020)

rent the credits on https://www.wmowners.com/forum/


----------



## Judy (Mar 29, 2020)

According to the worldmark website, "If you have an upcoming reservation at one of the resorts with a check-in date before April 30, we will cancel your reservation for you — you do not need to take any action. Your vacation credits and housekeeping will be returned to your account within 72 hours."  What happens if those credits are past their expiration date?


----------



## Firepath (Mar 29, 2020)

If you have an RCI or get one, you can bank them there. I think they will be good for two years.


----------



## Judy (Mar 29, 2020)

Firepath said:


> If you have an RCI or get one, you can bank them there. I think they will be good for two years.



Will RCI accept already expired credits?  I would hope that Worldmark would extend the life of expiring credits, given that many of their resorts are closed, but I don't see anything about that in their COVID-19 information statement.

I neglected to make a record of when the credits that are in my reservations are (were) due to expire.  Where can I find that at worldmark.com?   Worldmark asks that we not call unless we're due to check in within 72 hours.


----------



## Firepath (Mar 30, 2020)

Judy said:


> Will RCI accept already expired credits?  I would hope that Worldmark would extend the life of expiring credits, given that many of their resorts are closed, but I don't see anything about that in their COVID-19 information statement.
> 
> I neglected to make a record of when the credits that are in my reservations are (were) due to expire.  Where can I find that at worldmark.com?   Worldmark asks that we not call unless we're due to check in within 72 hours.





Judy said:


> Will RCI accept already expired credits?  I would hope that Worldmark would extend the life of expiring credits, given that many of their resorts are closed, but I don't see anything about that in their COVID-19 information statement.
> 
> I neglected to make a record of when the credits that are in my reservations are (were) due to expire.  Where can I find that at worldmark.com?   Worldmark asks that we not call unless we're due to check in within 72 hours.


I doubt they  would accept expired credits, but with COVID19, anything is possible. I think WM would first need to make them unexpired before RCI would do anything. You might try calling Customer Care if they are still there.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 30, 2020)

.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 30, 2020)

Judy said:


> Will RCI accept already expired credits?  I would hope that Worldmark would extend the life of expiring credits, given that many of their resorts are closed, but I don't see anything about that in their COVID-19 information statement.
> 
> I neglected to make a record of when the credits that are in my reservations are (were) due to expire.  Where can I find that at worldmark.com?   Worldmark asks that we not call unless we're due to check in within 72 hours.



Yes, II and RCI will take expired credits. Did it few times.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 1, 2020)

Correct. Expired credits may be used for both RCI and II exchanges.
Keep them tied up in a WM reservation until exchange is confirmed.


----------



## jeffwill (Apr 1, 2020)

I had Windham Worldmark @ Reunion cancelled for this week around 10 days ago.  It was booked 4 months ago with RCI Exchange TPU points.  RCI said they would give $$ credit for exchange fee but my TPU's were now expired so-- tough luck, end of discussion.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 1, 2020)

From the Worldmark by Wyndham home page:
*Travel Flexibility: Your Credits Are Safe*

You now have expanded booking options to keep your credits safe until you’re ready for your next memory-making journey.





Credit & Benefit Options
*Expiring credits extensions:*


If you have vacation credits set to expire, they will not expire until May 15.
This is subject to change as the situation continues to evolve.

*Deposit with RCI:*

Space bank soon-to-expire credits with RCI and gain an additional two years to travel.

*Flexible cancellation policy:*

Cancellations with arrivals before May 15, 2020, can be made online without penalty up to 24 hours in advance.
Your credits and housekeeping will be returned to your account within 72 hours.

*Courtesy cancellations and refunds:*

Reservations with a check-in date before April 30, will automatically be canceled for you.
Your credits and housekeeping will be returned to your account within 72 hours.


----------



## FunnyFarm (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks all,
We got that extension notice/info (May 15) from an WM agent when we called reservations recently, (after original post).
We will book what we can and be careful how we change, if we need to change after the expiration date.
I saw no availability in driving distance from Tacoma) WA/OR/ BC, for the summer through Sept. 
I expect Fall will fill up quickly as people are forced to push their reservations forward.
That could be a challenge for us all,


----------

